# Ideas: router milling jig for brass and bronze



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey all,

Anyone used their router for milling brass and/or bronze? I can get my parts pretty close size/shape-wise with my bandsaw and belt grinder. Would like to build a "simple" jig for machining the last bit... exactly. Ideas/pictures...?


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I see the issue as that of speeds: The maximum speed for peripheral miling of brass is AFAIK 350 sfm. You can increase it by 35% if you use Titanium Carbonitride coated end-mills. This would give you about 15,000 rpm for a 1/8" end-mill. Most routers go down to 8,000 rpm, so this is about the largest end-mill one could use and even then it is being pushed to the max.

For me, I do not see the practicality of such approach.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

anotherBob said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anyone used their router for milling brass and/or bronze? I can get my parts pretty close size/shape-wise with my bandsaw and belt grinder. Would like to build a "simple" jig for machining the last bit... exactly. Ideas/pictures...?


I personally wouldn't even consider such a project, a multi-speed drill press lends itself to various ingenious modifications much simpler to those done to one of my drill presses by it's previous owner.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Even that is tricky, as the bearings in drill presses are not designed/intended for lateral pressure.
I definitely would not use a router. CRQ expressed it perfectly. Don't do it !

Cheers

Peter


----------

